# Special handling (price change)



## Sushi2Go (Dec 3, 2021)

When we salvage and scan a battery operated or liquid item the hip printer will print special handling stickers. Do we have to stick it on each and every item even though it could be 50+?

Also do these have to be bagged when processing them?

Not sure what's the proper protocol.


----------



## SigningLady (Dec 3, 2021)

At my store, we ignore the stickers that print out and just add those items to the salvage pallet like everything else. Whether or not that is best practice.....🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Angular Momentum (Dec 3, 2021)

Sushi2Go said:


> When we salvage and scan a battery operated or liquid item the hip printer will print special handling stickers. Do we have to stick it on each and every item even though it could be 50+?
> 
> Also do these have to be bagged when processing them?
> 
> Not sure what's the proper protocol.


Every item needs a sticker. This prevents shortage. If it is the same dpci it can go into a bag together. So same product same color.


Also special handling in New. (Today?) I don't know why it doesn't say ESIM but we have been begging them and sticking them in salvage for now


----------



## Sushi2Go (Dec 3, 2021)

Angular Momentum said:


> Every item needs a sticker. This prevents shortage. If it is the same dpci it can go into a bag together. So same product same color.
> 
> 
> Also special handling in New. (Today?) I don't know why it doesn't say ESIM but we have been begging them and sticking them in salvage for now



I'm talking about the yellow stickers that comes out on price change salvage. Not the white one when we defect/item removal.


----------



## Angular Momentum (Dec 4, 2021)

Sushi2Go said:


> I'm talking about the yellow stickers that comes out on price change salvage. Not the white one when we defect/item removal.


Yellow or white is just the sticker color, and yellow is supposed to be used only for clearance not salvage.

Salvage is a sort. Same as ESIM. I belive special handling is ESIM salvage. But I'm not sure. I'll ask my receiving expert. You should do the same


----------



## BackupTL (Dec 4, 2021)

Angular Momentum said:


> Yellow or white is just the sticker color, and yellow is supposed to be used only for clearance not salvage.
> 
> Salvage is a sort. Same as ESIM. I belive special handling is ESIM salvage. But I'm not sure. I'll ask my receiving expert. You should do the same


...price change salvage uses clearance stickers. You don't get a sticker for PC salvage, unless it's special handling like what OP is talking about.


----------



## Sushi2Go (Dec 4, 2021)

Angular Momentum said:


> Yellow or white is just the sticker color, and yellow is supposed to be used only for clearance not salvage.
> 
> Salvage is a sort. Same as ESIM. I belive special handling is ESIM salvage. But I'm not sure. I'll ask my receiving expert. You should do the same



We must be thinking of a different kind of salvage. You might be referring to salvage that is done at guest service or receiving for defects or returns. I'm referring to salvage processed at the floor. Clearance item that turn salvage.


----------



## Far from newbie (Dec 4, 2021)

Sushi2Go said:


> When we salvage and scan a battery operated or liquid item the hip printer will print special handling stickers. Do we have to stick it on each and every item even though it could be 50+?
> 
> Also do these have to be bagged when processing them?
> 
> Not sure what's the proper protocol.



“proper protocol” and what stores actually do can be two different things.  

The ‘best practice’ way of working salvage is:
1. to separate the ‘special handling’ salvage from all other.  
2. Apply a sticker to each item for which a sticker printed - the reason for it printing: a warning that this item needs special care in packing
3. Box with special care - I.e:  a battery sticker, a hazardous sticker, a this end up sticker, bagged/taped, etc. (whatever applies)
                                            In other words:  whatever it needs to be transported safely.  (when we sent all the sanitizer back we put the fulfillment hazardous and arrow 
                                            up stickers on each box and ensured they were packed so they wouldn’t leak)

Even though that is the ‘correct‘ way …….I would bet most stores don’t have time for that and stick a few stickers on the outside of the box and throw the rest of the roll inside.   I would even bet that at times ‘special handling’ merch isn’t even separated.  ASANTS to what is enforced at your store.  I don’t think I have ever seen an SD care a lick about salvage.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 4, 2021)

Special handling means exactly exactly that . That is a potential harm from leaking , spill etc . Most of the special handling will be CRC and esim and not salvage . 
Salvage means something Can still be salvaged and get credit .
Crc yellow labels are not to be used on a single item - the label at dc level let’s them know that a “microwave “box with a crc label on it mean they need to open the microwave box for multiple items .
Bag & tie all esim and special handling and get with your receiver if unsure of what you should do  But when in doubt don’t throw it out .


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Dec 4, 2021)

It used to be that the Receiving Expert had to scan those items to the Salvage Pallet because they are indeed ESIM items. Since we changed devices to the Zebra none of the functions in that process exist on the Zebras. If it's leaking ar damaged treat it like ESIM. If it's fine just toss it in the Salvage box. Gotta love the useless new technology....


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 4, 2021)

KarmaToBurn said:


> It used to be that the Receiving Expert had to scan those items to the Salvage Pallet because they are indeed ESIM items. Since we changed devices to the Zebra none of the functions in that process exist on the Zebras. If it's leaking ar damaged treat it like ESIM. If it's fine just toss it in the Salvage box. Gotta love the useless new technology....


That process went away with modernization because dbos should be doing their own defectives  and sorting


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Dec 5, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> That process went away with modernization because dbos should be doing their own defectives  and sorting


They should, and it sounds like I wanna work at your store.... my DBOs are more useless than my cats.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Dec 13, 2021)

ASANTS yes, but common sense helps too. If it's ESIM, it's stickered and bagged and goes in the ESIM bin. If it's salvage, it's not stickered or bagged and goes in the salvage box. But if it's something that could potentially leak (like a damaged hand soap bottle) or a bunch of smallish things (like travel size toothpaste boxes) or a package that's damaged enough to allow contents to spill out (a pack of panty liners) , I still bag it before putting it in the salvage box.
Best thing to do is what others have said about talking to your receiver. I always try to keep my store's receiver happy with me - she's a valuable resource!


----------

